# Laptop charger beeping



## cokker

Is the charger extra hot?

Might be telling you its too hot?


----------



## Retrospekt

Nope, its not hot, its not even charging the laptop.


----------



## Retrospekt

Does anybody know what this means?


----------



## selectodude

Probably not something good.

Edit: http://forums.computers.toshiba-euro...threadID=13605


----------



## Retrospekt

The laptop still works fine i just need to charge it, is it possible the mobo fried? I would think so.


----------



## Retrospekt

K, well im gonig to buy a new one. Disregard the pa-1121 model or whatever, its not the right one. It always charged it but it sometimes slipped out of the socket, etc. I cannot seem to find a charger that says its perfectly compatible withh the a75-s206 model. Please help me find one.


----------



## TooBadd

well not as cheap as the last one for the other number, but i got pretty close







Good luck

http://www.directron.com/actosh120w1.html

http://computerlogin.com/globalsavin...hiba_6_3A.html

http://gsa.computergiants.com/items/...subsubcat=1145

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...81766?n=172282


----------



## Retrospekt

$26 is great, i dont know how you find this stuff. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Retrospekt

Im about to run to china and kill whoever sent me the charger from computerlogin.com! It charges only when the computer is off, and when i turn it on it stops charging. Why? My battery is messed and only lasts 5 minutes, so i need a charger that charges WHILE THE LAPTOP IS ON. I really dont know what to do now. I dont think theyd pay for shipping it back.


----------



## Retrospekt

How should i go about writing the email? Should i ask them to transfer 12.99 to my paypal for shipping it back. I think they should, since they sent me a faulty product.


----------



## Mikey44

I Can tell you what it is, It's not charging you laptop nemore right you should try and get a new charger a load was probally puy into the charger blowing a fuse inside it or your battery is going bad on your laptop happens alot when they are outside alot, jsut a price for using a laptop they way there meant to be used. so get a charger if that dont work get a battery and it should fix your issue. If it dont then it's your Internal PSU not motherboard.


----------



## bobcool

have you tryed taking out the battery and pluging it in and see if it booted?


----------



## Retrospekt

Lol, i jsut bought a new one,i forgot to take it out of my profile. Thanks anyway guys.


----------

